# M1T: I received this info in an email



## Pizzer (Oct 26, 2004)

I have ordered and trust the company "customnutritionwarehouse.com"

But I received a newsletter from them regarding current sales that they are having. Im not sure if I should believe what this advertisement claims. Please some one help me out here.... here is the clip and the link follows.

M-1T
[90 Caps] $44.99 $29.99 

 So, what is so special about methyl 1-testosterone?  Well, it is very potent - 9.1 to 16.0 times as anabolic as methyl testosterone.

Also, methyl 1-test will not convert to estrogen.  That's right, no fear of the dreaded hormone-induced gynocomastia (bitch-tits).  This also means that your gains (which will be awesome) will be that ultra-hard, ripped look that everyone strives for; none of that bloated, puffy, water-logged look here.

Speaking of gains, methyl 1-test is beyond anything we have ever seen.  Beyond 1-AD, beyond 1-test, even beyond any kind of 1-test ether.  Why?  Because the 17-methyl group protects the molecule from easily being destroyed by the liver.  It is then taken up by the bloodstream and circulated to all of your hard-working muscles. Users of methyl 1-test are reporting solid gains of up to 20 pounds in as little as four weeks, with huge increases in strength as well when combined with a solid workout regimen and sound diet.

- M1T -  

Any help would be great. Is this claim true?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=547340&postcount=3


----------



## Du (Oct 26, 2004)

That post tells you just about everything you need to know. 

Except about PCT. If he doesnt know about M1t, I doubt he knows about PCT. You can get "bitch tits" post cycle. 

From Rob's sticky:

*9. What is post cycle therapy?

*Post cycle therapy is a tried and true method of helping to solidify your gains by raising natural testosterone levels and lowering estrogen levels once your cycle is over. When you add external hormones to your body, your own natural production becomes suppressed. Your body attempts to compensate your endocrine system by stabilizing the other hormones, which results in an increase in estrogen. Once you quit supplying your body with external hormones, your natural testosterone will be low and estrogen will be high. Therefore, anti-estrogens are taken to halt the manufacture of estrogen in the body. This will result in higher testosterone levels, hence making it easier to keep your gains. Post cycle therapy should begin the next day after the prohormones have stopped being taken. Common post cycle therapy drugs are listed below with dosages:

6OXO
6oxo is an aromatize inhibitor sold by Ergopharm. It is the best over the counter anti-estrogen available for post cycle use.
Week 1 ??? 600mg daily in two divided doses, morning and night
Week 2-3 ??? 400mg daily
Week 4 ??? 300mg daily

Formasin/Formastat/Aromazap 
Note: 4 hydroxy androstenedione acts as a weak androgen and can cause further suppression of natural testosterone, but can be used post cycle.
Dosages should be 250mg a day for the first two weeks, followed by anywhere from 50-250mg a day for the next two.

Clomid
Clomid is a prescription fertility drug, but is highly available and highly effective at blocking estrogen and increasing LH output.
Day 1 ??? 300mg
Day 2-11 100mg
Day 11-21 50mg
OR
150mg daily for 2 weeks
100mg daily for 2 weeks

Nolvadex
Nolvadex is also a prescription, which is highly available and blocks estrogen at the receptor.
Week 1-2 ??? 40mg daily
Week 2-4 ??? 20mg daily


There are other prescription anti-estrogens available, but these two will be fine unless side effects arise, so we won???t discuss the other options in this FAQ.

Other common post cycle favorites including high doses of flax oil, ZMA, tribulus and an ECA stack coupled with reduced training volume and increased calories (500 or so above maintenance). But, it is very important to use an anti-estrogen for post cycle. I would never recommend not using one unless the cycle length is 2 weeks or less.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

*Preferred M1T:*

MIT 60 tabs 

MIT 600 tabs


----------



## Pizzer (Oct 26, 2004)

I have been very adamant about staying natural. And i am afraid to take anything that might cause too many adverse, long-term side-effects. But I have used Tribulus supps to increase my natural test levels in the past, and i am now considering doing a light ph cycle to help me reach my goal. then i would just work to maintain that goal rather than striving so hard to achieve it. 
i have been steady training for nearly 7 months. I have increased my strength in great measures, grew out of my Medium shirts and increased my suit jacket size from a 42 to a 44. but now i have reached a point where i feel as though it will take a lot more effort to break thru the barrier i sit in front of now. and my time is very limited as it is. i want to continue to grow, and i want to continue to metabolize away fat. i eat well considering my hectic schedule and i started a ECY stack last week and have noticed some benefit (though i only began taking the caffeine pills today, as i was using 2 cups of coffee as my morning catalyst and 2 cups of tea as my afternoon) 
I would like to continue the ECY stack for another 2 weeks or so. I was thinking of taking a week after that and then possibly starting a light ph schedule for 2 weeks and see the gains i get. 
My curiousity is fueled by the results i have seen a close friend of mine have. He used M1T for 4 weeks and increased his strength dramatically and lost A LOT of the baby fat that was sticking to his gut, ribs, sides and back. I am not trying to lose weight, i just want to lose some of the softness and increase muscle mass (isnt everyone, i know). 
I think now im just venting...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

well, M1T is not a PH, it's an anabolic steroid and one that can be very toxic to your liver.

as far as getting leaner, this can be done with a proper diet, M1T is not needed although it makes things easier.

also realize the fact that M1T will completely shut down your natural testosterone production.

btw, I dot not think any adults still possess "baby fat".


----------



## Pizzer (Oct 26, 2004)

thank you for the corrections,.... youve been a big help. I used the reference of babyfat to describe how the fat appears and feels. its very localized and soft. around my abdomen its primarily right above my belt line circling below my bellybutton. on my sides and back its hard to grab a hold of but soft to push a finger into and it takes away from my "V" shape. my diet is pretty good. i have consulted with the guys at personaltrainers.com and they agree that for my lifestyle and such, its not too bad. I get at least about 1g of protein per lb of body weight a day and my fats and carbs are pretty balanced. I take vitamins, and workout regularly. I just would like to speed up the process and get past this holding stage... it sucks!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

well, regardless of lifesyle you can eat well if you want to, it takes extra work and planning, but it can be done.

if you want to get lean and lose this fat on your waistline I suggest you post your daily diet (or a sample) meal by meal in the diet/nutrition forum.

I do not know anything about personaltrainers.com or their level of knowledge, but you can get professional advice here for free.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 26, 2004)

There's nothing light about M1T, its almost guaranteed you will see temporary sides like headaches etc... If you want a light PH cycle go with 1-AD by ergopharm


----------



## Pizzer (Oct 26, 2004)

i have done a lot of reading and I do understand that M1T is not a "light" substance at all... but i have also read that it is the best form of 5ar'ed anabolics out there (compared to 1-AD). I have also read that 1-AD has a better risk for side-effects than M1T, can anyone expand on this one? 1-AD i know would provide benefits, but a longer cycle would more likely be required and would probably lead to a larger risk for long term side effects. if i can receive good gains with minimal time exposed from M1T, it seems a better bet than similar gains with a longer time exposed from 1-AD. Does that make sense?


----------



## Pizzer (Oct 26, 2004)

i kinda want to wam-bam thank you mam this cycle and then work hard to support the gains i receive (if any). 
Rob, that site, the-personal-trainer.com, it is free... and i'll tell you what they are awesome guys on there, especially the admin Boyd. he offers a ton of great info and will disect a diet plan down to the last macro-nutrient. I have had his help quite a few times with my diet and have a great system working the way i like it... but its still not ENOUGH!


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 26, 2004)

using M1T whilst cutting is not a good idea!


----------



## Du (Oct 26, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> using M1T whilst cutting is not a good idea!


But it has been done, with serious success. 

Personally, Im too lethargic while on M1t to do cardio, but some people can. Ive seen logs where people cut on M1t very, very successfully.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 26, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> But it has been done, with serious success.
> 
> Personally, Im too lethargic while on M1t to do cardio, but some people can. Ive seen logs where people cut on M1t very, very successfully.



Ditto... I'm one of them!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

M1T works great with cutting, I used it when preparing for my last show, however it can have side effects like cramping and lethargy.


----------



## topolo (Oct 26, 2004)

the lethargy is awful.........I am using 4derm and it is not helping. What else can I do?


----------



## Du (Oct 26, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> the lethargy is awful.........I am using 4derm and it is not helping. What else can I do?


m1,4ad has been said to get rid of the sides from m1t pretty good. and its not nearly as hepatoxic, even though its a methyl


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 26, 2004)

i get terrible lethargy also, the only thing that saves me is 20mg's of adderall


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 26, 2004)

Pizzer said:
			
		

> I have also read that 1-AD has a better risk for side-effects than M1T, can anyone expand on this one?


 
Im not sure what kind of sides your referring to but with M1T, your basically guaranteed to see some short term sides. With 1-AD all I saw was a drop in libido, but you can cure that with some 4Derm, but with M1T ive seen sides like lethargy, headaches, total loss of libido in only a few days, cramping and moodswings. You see great gains with M1T but you also see a vast amount of sides, and while 1-AD is not as powerful, you still see great gains with minimal sides.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 26, 2004)

1-AD is a good place to start. M1T will more than "wham bam' you. Get two bottles of 1-AD and two bottles of 6-oxo for your first cycle and you will see good gains with minimal sides. M1T = maximum sides.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 26, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> the lethargy is awful.........I am using 4derm and it is not helping. What else can I do?


 Up the 4-derm to 5 sprays twice daily and add an ECA stack. You should do fine, unless you are running too high of a M1T dose. Get some Cialis for the pussypounder.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 27, 2004)

_The blood sugar issue makes using m1t for cutting a bad idea. Cutting carbs like alot of people do when they are cutting is also going to make your lethargy really bad._

if lethargy and blood pressure problems do not bother you then fair enough, go for M1T whilst cutting, but i personally don't like the lethargic feeling at all and it would interfere with my workouts so cutting whilst on M1T for me is a no-no, i'll be eating insane amounts of carbs to keep lethargy sides minimal

i'm planning to try cutting whilst on S1+ before summertime next year, i think that is a more rational choice

just my .02


----------



## Pizzer (Oct 27, 2004)

So on a consensus, would it or would it not be wise to take the M1T at a daily dosage of say 1 pill twice a day for 2 weeks, maintaining my diet which is balanced at a 50/35/15 (p/c/f) ratio, and taking my ECY stack at the same time? Or should I look to do the same with 1-AD. I am hoping to avoid major side-effects that are unbearable and those that will last a long time. Thanks for all the advice so far gang... keep the stuff comin!!!


----------



## Du (Oct 27, 2004)

Pizzer said:
			
		

> So on a consensus, would it or would it not be wise to take the M1T at a daily dosage of say 1 pill twice a day for 2 weeks, maintaining my diet which is balanced at a 50/35/15 (p/c/f) ratio, and taking my ECY stack at the same time? Or should I look to do the same with 1-AD. I am hoping to avoid major side-effects that are unbearable and those that will last a long time. Thanks for all the advice so far gang... keep the stuff comin!!!


1 pill per day for week one
2 pills per day for week two, three, four

Id reccomend a 3-4 week cycle, not a two week cycle. 

Do not take 1-ad while on M1t. Its redundant. 1-AD is a prohormone that converts into 1Test in the body. No need for it. Id recommend taking m1t with 4-ad or 1,4ad. They both are good at negating side effects. 

ECY or ECA stack while on M1T wouldnt hinder progress. Just keep your cals up, and keep drinking water. 

And plan a proper PCT with Nolva and Anabolic Matrix Rx.


----------



## Pizzer (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions on dosages... but I dont think that you read what i asked correctly. I am wondering if i should take the M1T  or should I take the 1-AD... i only wanted to do a short two week cycle because i know that it would be enough time to show good gains considering how strong the steroid is and i also have read that i would not have to go through an agressive PCT... for instance I could take an anti-estrogen like Biotest M coupled with a trib product like Anabolic Matrix or the like....


----------



## Du (Oct 27, 2004)

Pizzer said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestions on dosages... but I dont think that you read what i asked correctly. I am wondering if i should take the M1T or should I take the 1-AD... i only wanted to do a short two week cycle because i know that it would be enough time to show good gains considering how strong the steroid is and i also have read that i would not have to go through an agressive PCT... for instance I could take an anti-estrogen like Biotest M coupled with a trib product like Anabolic Matrix or the like....


Well, in all honesty, I get my best gains on M1t during week 3. Could be just me, how I react, but its what works for me. 

A two week cycle of 1-ad is nowhere near enough, IMO. 

And whether you take m1t for 2 weeks or 4, you still need an agressive PCT. Biotest M is probably not enough either way.


----------



## Pizzer (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the help... I am still considering staying as natural as possible. I have made great progress as I have stated above, but i just want to get where I want to be a little quicker, thats all....


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2004)

Pizzer said:
			
		

> So on a consensus, would it or would it not be wise to take the M1T at a daily dosage of say 1 pill twice a day for 2 weeks, maintaining my diet which is balanced at a 50/35/15 (p/c/f) ratio, and taking my ECY stack at the same time? Or should I look to do the same with 1-AD. I am hoping to avoid major side-effects that are unbearable and those that will last a long time. Thanks for all the advice so far gang... keep the stuff comin!!!



I use 20mg per day, usually for 3 weeks.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 27, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Well, in all honesty, I get my best gains on M1t during week 3. Could be just me, how I react, but its what works for me.
> 
> A two week cycle of 1-ad is nowhere near enough, IMO.
> 
> And whether you take m1t for 2 weeks or 4, you still need an agressive PCT. Biotest M is probably not enough either way.


Exactly. Forget the two week idea. Do six weeks of 1-AD with ECA and use Nolva for PCT. Rob takes 20 mg a day of M1T, but this would be a big mistake for you, IMO. An aggressive PCT is always best.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 27, 2004)

if this is your first PH/PS cycle i would not recommend M1T, go with 1-AD like pirate says (i am not touching M1T yet, gonna keep it under wraps for a few more months yet, running a 2 (or maybe even 3) s1+ cycles before i start f***in wid M1T)

its an extremely potent anabolic steroid (not a 'light' supplement indeed), and has a high risk of sides hence it should not be used on a 1st cycle (esspecially considering you are concerned about sides) 

be careful, give 1-ad a shot, then if that goes smoothly look into trying M1T, also do loads more research, you really should know this stuff inside out before you think about buying it bro


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 27, 2004)

I may be wrong here but wouldn't running an ECA stack while on M1T be possibly dangerous? When I take M1T, I can tell my BP goes up, so i would think this would be a reason not to take ECA while on M1T. Also, why would you want to try to cut with something like M1T? IMO you should run M1T and PCT with a high calorie intake to build and sustain the maximum amount of muscle possible and worry about cutting after your done with PCT.


----------



## Pizzer (Oct 28, 2004)

I understand your concerns and agree that it does seem slightly hypocritical to cut while building... but actually am not looking primarily for the M1T to build massive amounts of muscle that i dont already have. M1T supports strengthening and hardening the muscles in the body and providing a more efficient maintanence system for the muscles. So, if i continue to work out as I do now with great intensity, and maintain the diet I am currently balancing, then i would be more solidifying my gains and also forcing my body to develop the muscles better. soooo, im thinking that would increase caloric usage and deplete fat storages. i dunno...... anyone?

Also, would this be a better choice for my goals possibly?
________________________________
What is M-OHN?

In Methyl Hydroxy Nandrolone, or MOHN, we end up with a very interesting compound.  With MOHN, one would expect increases in lean muscle mass, as well as a noticeable increase in strength.  Since MOHN doesn???t aromatize, you would not notice water retention, or other estrogenic side effects typically associated with Deca.  MOHN would work well during bulking cycles with the addition of 4AD and 1-testosterone, and probably work even better on cutting cycles used alone.  MOHN would be well tolerated by people concerned about side effects, and women.  Being a methylated compound, it will raise liver enzymes, so it would be best not to stack it with other methylated substances. As with MOHT, NAC and milk thistle would work as good additions for those concerned about liver related issues.

Benefits:
Increases in lean mass as well as moderate strength gains. Increased nitrogen retention, making the body a more anabolic environment. Central Nervous System (CNS) stimulation, not in a jittery ephedrine type feeling but you should be able to sleep less and still feel refreshed upon waking. Less time is needed for recovery between sets and workouts. There should be no decrease in sex drive, and should help with joint pain. Increases in the ability to lose fat while increasing vascularity.




Supplement Facts

Serving Size: 2 Capsules

Servings per Container: 45 
 Amount per Serving
 % Daily Value*

17a-methyl Hydroxy Nandrolone
 8mg
 **

*Percent Daily values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

**daily values not established.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 29, 2004)

if your not trying to build huge amounts of muscle why bother taking M1T? its one of the most potent steriods you can use and is generally only taken by people that do want to build huge amounts of muscle due to the risks involved in running it

there are so many other products that would give you the results your after but without the risks, if i was you i would not even be thinking about using M1T, probably andro or s1+... both are much better options for what your after


----------



## Pizzer (Oct 29, 2004)

young d thanks for that info. i'll look into those products. the further away from losing my natural streak the better for me. i know that taking anything ph/ps related completely negates the natural approach, i just want to stay as far away as possible from takin anything that is crazy strong or crazy dangerous. 
Well now that everyone has my goals kinda understood, what types of suggestions do you have to offer? TIA!!!


----------



## SJ69 (Oct 29, 2004)

I would recomend m-1-t for a first cycle, why not get the most bang for the buck, I've seen people who work hard and eat right not get much benifit from 1-ad alone.
The only m-1-t sides I experienced was lethargy (ephedra counters this, no problem), lower back cramps (annoying) and some acne.  I did 30mg ed and had great results, which had to be more than a placebo effect.


----------

